# Chinese Navy near Alaskan waters.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It looks like China is flexing its muscle. 12 miles from Alaska.

Chinese Navy ships entered U.S. waters off Alaska - CNNPolitics.com

I see how all of these events could tie together and go south very quickly.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Seems like a very ripe target to me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

China is getting stronger, Russia is upgrading their military, Iran will soon have the bomb. We continue to cut back and downgrade and negotiate like Chamberlain on steroids. Yea, Oblunder is doing a bang up job of keeping this country strong and safe. We are heading to disaster faster then people may realize. As Denton said, PREPARE.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

We have the world's ONLY civilian army....................with well over 300 million various firearms.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

You can be assured that there were USN attack subs running targeting drills on them. There is not a ship in the world that would survive a mk48 hit.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm going to assume if I'm hearing about it that it's not the first time.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Adcap.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

James m said:


> Adcap.


650lbs of HE detonates under the keel, Chinese ship is lifted up and breaks it's back. Good bye, thanks for playing.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would hate to be a Chinese sailor come January.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You sank my (Chinese) Battleship.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Chinese and Russians holding joint military training exercises in the Arctic ocean and off Alaska's coast. Nothing to worry about here???


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

When the Communist party knocks on our door the official white house statement will be a head buried in the sand "nothing to worry about" nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> like Chamberlain on steroids. .


exactly


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

The chinese have the numbers. The russians have the ships.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

did anybody ever consider that these foreign powers are just loitering near our territory so that when the SHTF in our country they can invade us. Our allies would be too far and too late to respond to help us. it will also be too difficult for them to help when the Chinese and the other commies are already on our soil.


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

Exactly


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Sept 11 is next week and we are "surrounded". An invasion assisted by all these useful idiots we have here could be rough.


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

A few grids go down or the dollar collapses, either way, chaos reigns and they put the blue hats on.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

troyp47000 said:


> A few grids go down or the dollar collapses, either way, chaos reigns and they put the blue hats on.


Blue Hats make VERY Easy targets!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Dubyagee said:


> Sept 11 is next week and we are "surrounded". An invasion assisted by all these useful idiots we have here could be rough.


An invasion by a foreign power would have to be by air or sea. The US Navy and US Air Force would have something to say about that. Any landing on US soil would be met by the Army, Marine Corps, and 100,000,000 US gun owners. The logistics of invasion are impossible without a nuclear first strike. The retaliatory US nuclear response makes a foreign invasion impossible for rational foreign governments who don't believe in 72 virgins in the great whorehouse in the sky. However, if the soul of America continues to rot away eventually surrendering our sovereignty without a war becomes a real possibility.


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

If the gov invites in the blue hats, no nukes needed. then it will either be resistance from citizens or a military coup with our military on the citizens side.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

They smell the weakness, like all the predators smell blood of a wounded animal.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> An invasion by a foreign power would have to be by air or sea. The US Navy and US Air Force would have something to say about that. Any landing on US soil would be met by the Army, Marine Corps, and 100,000,000 US gun owners. The logistics of invasion are impossible without a nuclear first strike. The retaliatory US nuclear response makes a foreign invasion impossible for rational foreign governments who don't believe in 72 virgins in the great whorehouse in the sky. However, if the soul of America continues to rot away eventually surrendering our sovereignty without a war becomes a real possibility.


WHAT MAKES YOU THINK THAT THING IN THE WHITE HOUSE WILL LAUNCH A COUNTER STRIKE, or EVEN DEFEND US FROM ICBM'S.

THAT BASTARD CAN ORDER A STAND DOWN OF ALL BRANCHES OF THE MIITARY.

IT WOULD NOT SURPRISE ME IF HE HAD THE LAUNCH CODES AND X-MIT EQUIPMENT REPLACED WITH A PRAYER RUG IN THE FOOTBALL.

The ****** could do a broad front landing from San Diego to Portland and move 500 miles inland,

before the military jailed muzslime in chief and started defensive operations.

I think the ****** believe they own California, Oregon and Washington due to our debt to them, and they are just collecting upon it.

The left wing bastards that live there would be out with open arms.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well SOCOM you nigg-lit , ***** is a racial slur and i don't like you slurring my wife so please stop.
with all your military experience you really think that this is an act of intimidation?
I thought all you guys were smarter than that those subs are a meeting place were some GOV officials on both sides can negotiate ways of sucking more money out it's own people.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

CHINA: MILITARY MAY NOW HIJACK AND USE CIVILIAN SHIPS AT ANY TIME
"State-run China Daily first printed the news, describing the law as a "new set of technical guidelines" that would require all ships to be "suitable for military use in an emergency." The law regulates five types of vessels, which will all need to be renovated to fill the requirements of military use designated by the Chinese government. The government is working on passing a bill which would provide funding to private owners of ships in order to pay for the renovations, essentially buying the option of military use from every private ship owner." (Source)

Also interesting is the JLENS system, (Joint Land Attack Cruise Missile Defense Elevated Netted Sensor System) designed to detect and destroy cruise missiles. These systems (and others, such radar upgrades to the F-16) are being deployed to protect us from cruise missiles. Some articles claim this is a defense against Russian missiles specifically, but the systems are actually for any cruise missile, and are being deployed on the east and west coasts. (Source)

Do you think they might know something they aren't telling us?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

dude I am sure they know a lot of something's they aren't telling us.
top secret wouldn't be secret if everyone knew now would it?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If you are doing business in China I'm told you risk the government taking over your business and calling it their property.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...-arm-hawaii-separatists-who-want-ki/?page=all

This is also telling. There is a lot of Independence talk on Al Jazeera English too. But its because the enemy of my enemy is my friend.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> We have the world's ONLY civilian army....................with well over 300 million various firearms.


Never been to Israel or Switzerland I take it?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The US government can take over every commercial airliner in the country, the airline companies are in a contract for it.
They receive either tax breaks or monthly payments for it, they are subject to call.
They can, and have taken over shipping and aircraft in the past, primarily passenger liners for troop transport..


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

America needs compulsory service at teenage years.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Never been to Israel or Switzerland I take it?


yes I have, have you?
and yes the armed citizen here in the USA is one hell of a huge deterrent.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

In the past I would have agreed with you about an armed public. But today people are more likely to support gun control and own an iPhone than to own nice firearms and know how to use them.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

James m said:


> America needs compulsory service at teenage years.


That would be interesting. I have had similar thoughts from time to time, but couldn't quite figure whether it would be beneficial or detrimental.

Some people don't ever need to be in the military just like not everyone needs a college degree or be a plumber.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes I said before that it needs to be done but I think you should have to volunteer to go overseas, but in protection of the home front and natural disasters you can be compelled.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

James m said:


> America needs compulsory service at teenage years.


Military service is compulsory in my family, all of the males enlisted and served. Making it nationwide would be nice, but the democrats already damaged the youth. A lot has been turned into tree hugging yellow belly bastards.


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

So what, a couple of dinks in a rowboat!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I hope their ships are built better than shit that send over here or they will be in world hurt


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> The US government can take over every commercial airliner in the country, the airline companies are in a contract for it.
> They receive either tax breaks or monthly payments for it, they are subject to call.
> They can, and have taken over shipping and aircraft in the past, primarily passenger liners for troop transport..


Chartering and commandeering are not the same.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> yes I have, have you?
> and yes the armed citizen here in the USA is one hell of a huge deterrent.


Point being that America is not the only nation with a "civilian military"


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> well SOCOM you nigg-lit , ***** is a racial slur and i don't like you slurring my wife so please stop.
> with all your military experience you really think that this is an act of intimidation?
> I thought all you guys were smarter than that those subs are a meeting place were some GOV officials on both sides can negotiate ways of sucking more money out it's own people.


 People call me a "Kraut" and it hasn't scarred me so far. Folks need to grow a thicker skin. Politically correct I am not, I call a spade a spade.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Chartering and commandeering are not the same.


It's something called civil reserve air fleet but not all are subject to it. They do things like strengthening the floor to be more useful. The payments are supposedly designed to cover the increased fuel costs for lugging around the strengthened floor.


----------

